
Ask HN: Anybody working on a good math editor for the web (or would like to)? - flashgordon
I was trying to put up a few equations from a course I was doing, on my personal blog and I was curious about how people normally put up equations on the web.   More importantly how the content -&gt; presentation workflow works?   Some <i>solutions</i> I have encountered are:<p>1. Do it in latex, generate PDF, copy image and paste or save as URL and link URL to an img tag.
2. Use some GUI (standalone or web) app to write latex&#x2F;mathml etc as equations, generate the layout, save as image, copy and .....
3. Have custom plugins on a custom installation of &lt;your favorite blogging platform&gt;.<p>Can this be done better and in a less painful way?  I can see this may not be such a hot market, but was curious to see if anybody is working on this in an interesting way.<p>One idea that comes to mind is if the copy-and-paste aspect can be gotten rid of by say the equations&#x2F;math-document being hosted as a resource at some REST endpoint and a PNG representation is served on a GET (if .png is the format selected).   Similarly an &#x2F;edit would take you to the &quot;editor page&quot; of the equation.  (2) above would still be required but (1) and (3) are taken care of.<p>Thoughts?
======
fango
use VSCode as convenient Markdown editor and enable TeX math via extension
Markdown+Math. Html export is possible.

